# Vantage Motorhomes



## grahamw

I've seen the postings elsewhere about Vantage and the excellent aftersales service they give.

I've recently ordered a Vantage Sol with a 3.0L engine and Comfortmatic auto box. This was after spending probably the most detailed and informative discussion with Scot (the owner) not only about his current design for the vehicle but his ideas for the near future. In all my 30 years of caravanning and now motorhoming I don't think I've been engaged before by such an enthusiast for his product. In Motorhome Monthly magazine the Sol has just had an excellent write up full of praise for Scot and his workers and their product.

It's looking like December before I'll be able to take delivery so I'm interested in hearing from anyone who has experience of a Vantage motorhome and in particular the "Sol".

I would be interested to know how people are finding the Waeco compressor fridge in terms of noise and its ability to function when off EHU just using the two habitation batteries supported by the solar panel. Scot has given me the option of a 3-way fridge or a larger 90 litre compressor fridge of Italian origin so any feedback here would be helpful.

Graham


----------



## smick

Hi Graeme,

We have a Waeco compressor fridge in our HRZ and I have to say it's a bit intrusive especially at night, when the relay kicks in, about 20cm from my head. But you do learn to live with it. Ours is running from a 220 amp Elecsol backup battery, and it will go about 2 days before needing either a hookup or a drive to feed the batteries.

What isn't impressive is the rubbish door catches, which more than once have seen the total contents of the fridge dumped on the floor following a roundabout! We now have two rubber window wedges to be inserted between door & frame before takeoff.

I'm not at all convinced either by Waeco's backup operation, having waited sometime for bits. 

Depends whether the Italian one being offered is any better ...

Hope this helps.

Smick


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes

grahamw said:


> I've seen the postings elsewhere about Vantage and the excellent aftersales service they give.
> 
> I've recently ordered a Vantage Sol with a 3.0L engine and Comfortmatic auto box. This was after spending probably the most detailed and informative discussion with Scot (the owner) not only about his current design for the vehicle but his ideas for the near future. In all my 30 years of caravanning and now motorhoming I don't think I've been engaged before by such an enthusiast for his product. In Motorhome Monthly magazine the Sol has just had an excellent write up full of praise for Scot and his workers and their product.
> Graham


Hi Graham

That is why it is well worth dealing with a small business where the owner takes a pride in his business unlike large dealers who are just employees.

Peter


----------



## Mike48

I have a Waeco compressor fridge on my Swift Mondial RL. Its very noisy but can cope off hook up comfortably with my 2x110watt batteries and 95amp solar panel which is also use to power the TV etc. 

If I had the choice I would ditch the Waeco fridge for a 3 way one.

You will love the Fiat 3 litre with Comfortmatic gearbox.


----------



## grahamw

Thanks for the replies that's helpful. The layout of the Vantage Sol has the compressor fridge at the cab end adjacent to the driver's seat and sleeping accommodation across the rear so a little noise might not be too intrusive. I believe the compressor fridge to be fitted is no longer a Waeco but one manufactured by Vitrifrigo in Italy which, although a little larger than the Waeco, draws about the same current. Never heard of Vitrifrigo before. Has anyone had any experience of them?

Graham


----------



## tubbytuba

Hi Graham, can't help you with the fridge - or the Sol. But I can assure you, if you have any problems Scott will do whatever he can to solve them.
Our van is coming up to its 2 year birthday and has a couple of little (self inflicted) problems which I know will be sorted at the annual check.
Welcome to an elite club


----------



## BwB

I have one of these fridges and it's excellent. Uses a Danfoss compressor which many industrial refrigerators use (not the same model compressor, of course).

Mine is very quiet, the nosiest thing on it is the fan with just a gentle hum.


----------



## crissy

Hi Graham,

I'd read that compressor fridges could be noisy - I can hear ours slightly but it doesn't bother me; not intrusive at all.

We used our van over a new year rally without EHU, in all that snow and ice, and at the end of 4 days the batteries were just starting to get low.

Fridge is so easy as you just switch it on and forget about it. Not had any problems with the door coming open. 

Crissy


----------



## grahamw

Hi All

Thanks for all the comments they have all been useful. I will drop in on Vantage and Scot at the NEC in October. I believe Scot said he would have his latest build of the Sol there so will be interested to see the Vitrifrigo fridge which I think is the preferred choice. Is there anyone who has had an LPG tank fitted to a Sol?

Graham


----------



## Mike48

I understand from a similar post on the Swift site that LPG tanks cannot be fitted to panel vans as there is insufficient ground clearance.

Ground clearance is something of an issue in relation to Fiat LWB panel vans as mine (Swift Mondial) even gets grounded on my drive meaning that I had to fit Airides to increase the height which has improved but not totally solved the problem. 

Obviously you will need to check this with Vantage (I'm assuming the Sol is on a LWB so forget this if its not).


----------



## sallytrafic

gelathae said:


> I understand from a similar post on the Swift site that LPG tanks cannot be fitted to panel vans as there is insufficient ground clearance.
> 
> Ground clearance is something of an issue in relation to Fiat LWB panel vans as mine (Swift Mondial) even gets grounded on my drive meaning that I had to fit Airides to increase the height which has improved but not totally solved the problem.
> 
> Obviously you will need to check this with Vantage (I'm assuming the Sol is on a LWB so forget this if its not).


Wildax fit an LPG tank to their vans (its the citroen but should be the same).


----------



## framptoncottrell

We have a Waeco 105 litre compressor fridge fitted on our gas-free Morello. When I first got the van the sound of the cooling fan did keep waking me on the first night.
Two things: firstly, like living alongside a railway line, you soon forget the noise. Secondly, our Waeco has a sort of cold accumulator and you can press a knob which turns off the fan and compressor for up to eight hours (depending on the ambient temperature) while still keeping the contents cold. Of course that then means that the compressor and fan have to work for longer to restore the status quo after they restart. The fridge uses far less electricity than a television/satellite tuner set-up. It proved its worth on the ferry from Portsmouth to Spain where turned-off three-way fridges inevitably got warmer and warmer, whereas our 12volt-only fridge remained at the correct temperature for the whole of the 36 hour voyage.

The latest Murvi Morello, based on the Fiat Ducato van, has an underfloor LPG tank, so ground clearance shouldn't be a problem for your Vantage van.

Enjoy!

Dr (musical, not medical) Roy


----------



## rolyk

> I understand from a similar post on the Swift site that LPG tanks cannot be fitted to panel vans as there is insufficient ground clearance.


There's loads of clearance under the tank on our Warwick Duo. The electric step, silencer and water tanks are much lower. But of course the design of the vehicle, and in particular the location of the water tanks, will dictate whether a retrofit on a panel van is possible. Here's a pic of ours and I've since changed the rubber high pressure hose to a Gaslow stainless.


----------



## Jented

Hi.
We had an LPG tank under a Renault Master,it ran lengthways down the van,just behind the nearside skirt. It only once stopped me from getting somewhere,but this was off the road onto a track,and if i had proceeded,i would have lost more than the tank underneath. When you look under panel vans,there are a lot of oily bits mounted lower than you would have thought,yet they still deliver the goods nationwide.
Gearjammer


----------



## grahamw

gelathae said:


> I understand from a similar post on the Swift site that LPG tanks cannot be fitted to panel vans as there is insufficient ground clearance.
> 
> Ground clearance is something of an issue in relation to Fiat LWB panel vans as mine (Swift Mondial) even gets grounded on my drive meaning that I had to fit Airides to increase the height which has improved but not totally solved the problem.
> 
> Obviously you will need to check this with Vantage (I'm assuming the Sol is on a LWB so forget this if its not).


Hi

Thanks for the response. As I understand it it is possible to fit an LPG tank to a Fiat LWB but it could well depend on where the converter has put an electric step or fresh or greywater tanks. Murvi fit a 10kg LPG tank as standard below floor to both their Morello and Morocco van conversions, both of them Fiat LWB. I would imagine that a tank is best fitted forward of or behind the centre position of the van to remove the risk of grounding or something else will ground before the tank does. It could be the layout of water tanks on the Swift Mondial that prevents the fitting of an LPG tank in a safe place. I'm interested to know if anyone has got one fitted and if so what size of tank as it may have been fitted independantly of Vantage.

Graham


----------



## grahamw

Hi rolyk

Thanks for the picture. I'm fairly certain that the area where your tank is fitted is "vacant" on the Vantage Sol. It certainly looks to be well out of the way there. What size of tank have you got fitted?

Graham


----------



## rolyk

It's 25 litres, which is more than adequate for us. 

Roly


----------



## DJMotorhomer

Hi Graham

I know Scott personally and his partnet Jane, they are both lovely people.

Scott was a customer of mine before he took to van conversions. My wife Jan and I needed a lot of info and help in purchasing our first motorhome and it was Scott who told us everything we needed to know, even though we didnt buy one of his (thats how helpful he is)what a great guy he is and Jane is a smasher too.


Thanks again

Dave & Jan


----------



## grahamw

Hi

Many thanks to all who have responded. I'm sure Scot will be of great help in finalising some of the details in the near future but it does help him, and me eventually, if I ask the right questions.

Grateful for all the help and advice.

Graham


----------



## sallytrafic

grahamw said:


> I've seen the postings elsewhere about Vantage and the excellent aftersales service they give.
> 
> I've recently ordered a Vantage Sol with a 3.0L engine and Comfortmatic auto box. This was after spending probably the most detailed and informative discussion with Scot (the owner) not only about his current design for the vehicle but his ideas for the near future. In all my 30 years of caravanning and now motorhoming I don't think I've been engaged before by such an enthusiast for his product. In Motorhome Monthly magazine the Sol has just had an excellent write up full of praise for Scot and his workers and their product.
> 
> It's looking like December before I'll be able to take delivery so I'm interested in hearing from anyone who has experience of a Vantage motorhome and in particular the "Sol".
> 
> I would be interested to know how people are finding the Waeco compressor fridge in terms of noise and its ability to function when off EHU just using the two habitation batteries supported by the solar panel. Scot has given me the option of a 3-way fridge or a larger 90 litre compressor fridge of Italian origin so any feedback here would be helpful.
> 
> Graham


We have a chest type 12V compressor fridge, we don't notice the noise - the motor is less than two feet from my wife's head. Chest types are much more efficient than door types but ours takes so little power that the solar panel (130W) and the battery 125Ahr support it in December/ January when it gets put on as a Christmas drinks cooler and overflow fridge .


----------



## jeffgolding

*Vantage motorhomes*

Living with a Vantage NEO
Having been conceived in an ex army bell tent at the old Colonel Fielders camp site (Thorney Bay) on Canvey Island in Essex in 1948, I would suppose that you could say that camping is in my blood.

Since getting married in 1971 my wife and I together with our two sons have spent countless holidays under canvas and in a variety of caravans and trailer tents.

Now that the boys are off hand and settled we have been fortunate enough to be able to buy ourselves a Van conversion motor home.
Our first "van" was a Timberland freedom, and fine van that it was, we always felt a little cramped and un-relaxed when we were away, 3-5 days was enough any more and we began to get twitchy with each other.

We visited many shows looking for a van conversion that would just give us that bit extra in lounging and living space, we really didn't want to be forced into a coach built as living in a white box with a 15 inch door is not our idea of camping, you are either inside completely or outside, no in between choices.

We wanted our huge sliding side door, and fully opening rear doors, so that we were able to be practically outside even when we were inside, when I am outside cooking a BBQ and it is a bit nippy jacquie can sit in the comfort of the van with the doors open, but still effectively be with me.

Look as we did we could not find anything that ticked all the right boxes for us in terms of layout, quality and price and I was well into the design process to have a bespoke van made to our specifications when we visited the NEC in February 2010.

It was here that we met Scot and his wife Jane on the Vantage stand.
We were immediately impressed with the quality of the construction of their vans, not a plastic screw cap to be seen and the old fashioned tap on furniture edging was gone, consigned to the scrap heap.
This together with the selected wood grains and fabric choices gave an overall impression of quality, there was no need for countless logos and badges that some high end make use of, the overall finish attention to detail said it all "Quality". ! they didn't have to sell us the product, the product sold itself.

We then had a look at the "Neo" and there in front of my eyes was 99% of my own bespoke design,
A front dining area.
Adequate size quality lavatory and shower.
Decent wardrobe space.
A good quality and well designed kitchen area.
Copious amount of storage space, both under bed and top lockers.
A sleeping area that is full sized, flexible in layout and extremely comfortable.
An 8 seated lounging area so we can have the kids and grandchildren in of an evening.
And plenty of pockets and drinks shelves.
All coupled with the best quality available fixtures and fittings, a certain understated feeling of quality and an extremely high standard of workmanship.

Being absolutely delighted with what we had found in the "Neo" we duly placed our order and paid our deposit.
Now this is where you normally see a decline in the attentiveness and enthusiasm of the sales people "got the order, job done" is the norm.

But not in the case of vantage, within a week I received a phone call from Scot with an invitation to visit the factory and discuss some minor alterations / additions which I wanted.
This we did and when we arrived we were introduced to the guys who were going to build our van, we explained what we wanted and they made their suggestions (which generally were better than my ideas) and that was it, job done, a first class van ordered and tweaked to my exact requirements. And a very fair price charged for my alterations.
We already knew that Scot and Jane were active motor home users and this was confirmed by the production staff, they told us it was a nightmare when Scott and Jane took a vehicle to use for a while, upon their return it would be " move this 5mm this way, add 8 mm to this etc etc" but this fastidiousness shows in the end product, designs that work for the user.

We picked up our "Neo" at the end of March 2010,
The hand over was excellent, being done by both Scott and the production manager; everything was shown working, and everything worked, perfectly.
Now as you will know, you don't know fully what you have bought until you start to use it.
We duly put all of our kit in the "Neo" and started to use it, it was only then did we fully appreciate the excellence of the design and construction.
Everything has its place, and there is a place for everything.

Lift up shelves, storage pockets just fall to hand when needed, in the exactly correct position.
The front dining area is excellent, sitting by the wide side door, no need to make beds before breakfast, fully relaxed and not being in a muddle.

And the beds, probably the most important and most used area in any van are quick and easy to make up, not an imposition at all, the bases are flat and smooth, with no uncomfortable knee roll. The foam is firm and supportive but not hard and offers a good nights sleep. And the sidewall of the bed has a double cavity between you and the outside wall, no more cold backs!

But probably the best bit of design is the flexibility of the bed.

You can opt for a massive king size bed, or two full size singles. Or as we do you can have the two singles with the top half as a double. This gives full support to the shoulders and arms (No more arms dangling in the gangway) and you can have a cuddle, whilst the bed is still a single from the waist down, this means that you do not disturb your partner in the night when getting out etc, just sit up, swing legs out , simple but brilliant!

The bathroom is well appointed with towel rail, cabinet and pumped shower, I am 6 ft 2 ins tall and weigh 20 stone, and I can have a good shower in there, I am not saying there is any spare space but there is adequate room, and lets be honest it is a space we visit in necessity only and there is no need for wasted space, I would rather it in the areas we use most frequently.
As I said there is a place for everything,
some where to put the unused cushions when making the beds up, a small storage area has been developed between the font diner and larder, out of the way and easily at hand, a larder sits behind the drivers seat, complete with chromium racks to take a really good amount for a weeks journey.
The fitted fridge is a Waeco 80 ltr job, I didn't think it was that big at first but it is very deep, has a decent size frozen food compartment, it is very efficient and we have found that we can carry enough frozen, fresh and tinned food for at least a week eating 3 good meals a day, we also carry UHT milk and part baked baguettes in the Charlie box.
As the fridge is non gas I opted to have an 80 watt solar panel fitted, this is wired directly into the Sargeant management system and so far this year we have been hook up free as I have found that the two 110 amp batteries are still 11v plus even after a full seven days away, obviously the standard LED lighting and the efficient 15 inch Avtex TV ( all standard equiptment have helped to achieve this.

A waste bin, places for out door coats, loads of drawers and cupboards and I opted for an ingenious little extra, in the aforementioned "Charlie box" a removable locker that sits between the heads of the single beds, it seems to be bottomless, it just swallows the beer, shoes, milk etc.
We have found the van keeps cool in summer and nicely warm in the colder times and so far we have been fine with just a summer weight duvet. The gas powered heating is efficient and only needs to tick over on the lowest setting.

Using the "Neo" is just a joy, we are no longer on top of each other, there is a feeling of spaciousness and we have found that spending a whole fortnight in the "Neo" is not stressful at all, we in fact could have carried on for another fortnight.
We are due to visit Southern Ireland in mid September for a two week tour, and we just cant wait.

Is there anything I would change??
Perhaps the only thing I would investigate is the feasibility of having the fridge at eye level, on top of the wardrobe, but then it is probably just because I am such a large lump that I would consider this.
I could go on and on about my "Neo" but I think I have been long winded enough, and to be honest I do not want to just repeat the sales brochure.

Around town and shopping has not presented any problems for us, since buying the "Neo" I have not had any problems parking, and unless you are one of those who have to park outside the supermarkets doors, no problems here either, I just look for an end or corner space around the edge of the car park,
This also has the added advantage that you are less likely to suffer damage from hastily thrown open car doors.
So to sum up I would encourage anyone who wants a quality built vehicle, at a very fair price (in comparison with other high end manufacturers).

Which in my opinion gives the usability of a small "A class" with the convenience of a van conversion, and the finesse of a bespoke van conversion for little more than the cost of a mass produced van to have an in depth look at the range of vans from Vantage Motor homes.

I am confident you will be pleased you did.
And if you cant get to the NEC or factory in Leeds you can feel free to visit me on Canvey Island, I would be proud to show you my "Neo"
My phone number is available from Scot at Vantage motorhomes, and if I am not away camping you are welcome.

Jeff Golding 
Canvey Island 
Essex


----------



## grahamw

Hi Jeff

Thanks for the very detailed posting it has made very interesting reading. Whilst I haven't taken delivery of the Sol yet my contact with Scot and Jane mirrors your experience exactly. After having several experiences with caravans I had aspired to own where the dealer and manufacturer just doesn't care it's so reassuring to meet and deal with Scot and Jane.

Like you've done I'm going through the phase of finalising one or two little alterations in my mind. As we like to travel to France I'm looking at the issue of refillable LPG tanks, be it an underslung tank or Gaslow refillable cylinders, also alarm systems - CAN BUS or otherwise to name just a couple of areas. I found a lot of useful information on MHF and am looking forward to our next meeting in the near future with Scot to fine tune what is already a brilliant quality van conversion design.

Graham


----------



## jeffgolding

Hi Graham,
I used to have Gaslow on the timberland, I have not bothered again, I can fit twoo 7 kg butane in and I an still on my first one, you have to burn an awful lot of gas to get your install money back.
Ask scot about the Charlie box, its a must.
They are brilliant people, a good product and such a refreshing change to be dealt with as important even after the purchase.
I have found nothing that compares to my NEO.
Hope you enjoy the SOL.
Give them my regards when you see them.
best regards
Jeff


----------



## lalala

smick said:


> Hi Graeme,
> 
> What isn't impressive is the rubbish door catches, which more than once have seen the total contents of the fridge dumped on the floor following a roundabout!
> 
> Smick


We have a Waeco fridge and it isn't noisy. However as Smick says the catches are atrociously badly designed and we too have had the fridge contents dumped on the floor more than once. We've had the catches checked by Bilbos but it still happens and we have ended up having to put a bungee between the top and bottom catches to keep them in place. Not a good advert! The freezer bit is tiny and doesn't have a door so it is useless for keeping things frozen. I thought of making a polystyrene door for it!
Lala


----------



## Razza

*Converting the Vantage neo bed*

Bit of a random question. Have just bought a 2010 Neo with the Charlie box and haven't quite figured the best way to make the bed into a double. Have tried some different permutations! What is the best cushion layout please? Do we leave the bottom cushions in place, or move to the middle and then infill. When it comes to in filling, which cushions do we use? Any hints and tips appreciated. We love the van and are delighted with everything but are a bit stymied with the bed layout.....and yes I'm awaiting the jokes......! Rachel


----------



## marco_b

Hi Rachel,

We have a Sol with a charlie box - here's the trick to bed making! Move the seat cushion that covers the charlie box, plus the small backrest cushions along the back of the van up to the front out of the way. Then take the back cushions from each side and use them to fill in the gap in the middle. That way they all fit nicely.

Mark


----------

